# folder restricted size



## ahDong (Feb 7, 2012)

hi all,

nd some help here, this seems stupid but how m i goin to check if i the administrator has set a limited size to my folder??

urgent case, plz help!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Ask the administrator.


----------



## ahDong (Feb 7, 2012)

Rockn, very good approach and is a sure workin way...but i m the admin itself ==

anywhere in the property i can check if the folder has restricted size? cuz i cant see any..and my technician kept saying the disk is full and cant move file in the folder...p/s: i hv a 300Gb free space in the harddrive..


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If you didn't set a quota then there probably isn't one. You also never mentioned the server OS.


----------



## ahDong (Feb 7, 2012)

i see..i m new guy in the company, the setting already is done when i m here. server is windows server 2003


----------



## ahDong (Feb 7, 2012)

Rockn, yes quota..thanks for giving me a direction. will start google'ing that.


----------

